# What's the deal with wheel reflectors?



## Onthedrops (23 Feb 2013)

A question?

Are wheel reflectors required by law to be fitted to the spokes on bikes?

My Triban 3 came with them fitted and personally I think they look terrible. I would like to remove them as they don't do anything for the bikes looks. However, if I'm likely to get into trouble with the Fuzz if I remove them, then I guess they'd better stay.


----------



## marzjennings (23 Feb 2013)

I believe bike shops are obliged to sell bikes with reflectors, but you are not, by law, obliged to keep 'em.

Get 'em off.


----------



## mattobrien (23 Feb 2013)

Three years inside if you get caught without your wheel reflectors. Remove at your own risk.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2013)

always take them off and replace them with 3M spoke reflectors which I much prefer.
I think there is this letter of the law and what you can get away with...

My understanding is this...


> It is a legal requirement for your bicycle to be sold to you from a retailer with reflectors in place. However it is not a legal requirement to leave the reflectors on *unless you are cycling at night*.


 
Reflectors in this instance refers to pedal reflectors, wheel reflectors and rear reflectors (and should be of correct colour).
this is for the UK only. In Germany for instance, things are different completely.

A better article is here http://www.ctc.org.uk/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Feb 2013)

Ive just added some to my brommy.....safety over looks.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2013)

Take them off, they do look rubbish.
You will never ever get stopped by the fuzz for not having them.
And if you do...........you would be the most unluckiest of cyclists that has ever lived.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Ive just added some to my brommy.....safety over looks.


I find the 3M spoke reflectors are much more obvious and attract drivers attention much better than those yellow orrible things that tend to break & migrate... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aero-Sport®...sr_1_7?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1361635807&sr=1-7 decathlon do some as well but they don't seem to work as well muddy as these ones do and these meet German road regs - useful if cycling through Germany...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Feb 2013)

My understanding is that only the red rear reflector and orange pedal reflectors are required by law.

Everything else is optional, but a good idea. Having said that, I'm not a fan of the standard wheel reflectors after having one move up its spoke and go through the fork sideways. My main bikes now have these removed!

I quite like the look of those 3M spoke reflectors. Reflective tyres are quite good too. These are Schwalbe Marathon:






The photo was taken a while ago and as you see, the strip on the sidewall reflects much better than the standard reflectors.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> My understanding is that only the red rear reflector and orange pedal reflectors are required by law.
> 
> Everything else is optional, but a good idea. Having said that, I'm not a fan of the standard wheel reflectors after having one move up its spoke and go through the fork sideways. My main bikes now have these removed!
> 
> ...


 
These are the spoke reflectors with Marathon Extreme tyres after not having been cleaned for 5,000km. the photo was taken at midnight in the midnight sun, witha camera flash, so bare in mind they are more obvious in car headlights in the dark... you can see the difference between our bikes and the 3rd bike in the picture. We only have the reflectors on every other spoke rather than on all spokes (which german law requires, we had cycled through germany so should have had a complete set on...)


----------



## Peteaud (23 Feb 2013)

My new Pro-Lite wheels didnt come with reflectors.

And they are not getting any either.


----------



## HovR (23 Feb 2013)

Another vote for 3M Spoke reflectors. I got mine from Aldi in a sale for £5. They're far more visible than normal wheel reflectors.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> These are the spoke reflectors with Marathon Extreme tyres after not having been cleaned for 5,000km. the photo was taken at midnight in the midnight sun, witha camera flash, so bare in mind they are more obvious in car headlights in the dark... you can see the difference between our bikes and the 3rd bike in the picture. We only have the reflectors on every other spoke rather than on all spokes (which german law requires, we had cycled through germany so should have had a complete set on...)
> 
> View attachment 19540


They do work well. I'll have to get myself some.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2013)

I also use those 3M spoke reflectors. If I remember rightly, a leaflet that came with one packet said that they conformed to German regulations when all the spokes had one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I also use those 3M spoke reflectors. If I remember rightly, a leaflet that came with one packet said that they conformed to German regulations when all the spokes had one.


yep - but I just settled for every spoke on one side and then every spoke on the otherside with the other wheel, so it cost less to fitt out 2 bikes!


----------



## mickle (23 Feb 2013)

In Dutch law wheel reflectors must be circular. Some brainiac realised that reflective tyre sidewalls qualify and thats the reason Dutch bikes arent sold with spoke reflectors.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Feb 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I also use those 3M spoke reflectors. If I remember rightly, a leaflet that came with one packet said that they conformed to German regulations when all the spokes had one.



I am sure every bike in Germany has some as they must obey orders.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2013)

I like a front wheel reflector on the commuter but dont really bother about them on other bikes.


----------



## tug benson (23 Feb 2013)

Hope not, i`ve taken mine off, don`t need any extra weight up them climbs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> I am sure every bike in Germany has some as they must obey orders.


They have a choice of 2 'normal orange' wheel reflectors per wheel, however if they want, they can use the 3M spoke reflectors instead but it must be on each and every spoke on both wheels. This also counts for anyone cycling through Germany. (we cycled through Germany as part of our world tour).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2013)

tug benson said:


> Hope not, i`ve taken mine off, don`t need any extra weight up them climbs


stick to daytime and you are fine. By the letter of the law you need them between sunset & sunrise, but as mentioned above you are going to be exceptionally unlucky if you get pulled over for it, though in the event of 'you' causing an accident, it could be a different matter.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - but I just settled for every spoke on one side and then every spoke on the otherside with the other wheel, so it cost less to fitt out 2 bikes!


Done the same myself, think the 3M are effective.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Feb 2013)

The spoke reflectors do stand out at night, they look at a bit naff during the day though.


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Feb 2013)

Out here most of the cyclists do not have lights, which is foolish but a fact of life in these parts. However all bikes sold do have the reflectors fitted to the spokes on both the front and back wheels. Most people leave them on for no other reason than it's easier than taking them off. What I have noticed is that when in a car at night and the cyclist passes across the road ahead of the car, the spoke reflectors shine very well and only having one fairly big one on each wheel makes them very visible as they wheel goes around. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Feb 2013)

Another fan of the 3m spoke straws. The static shots don't really do them justice, when the wheel is going round they are more a wall of reflectance, so the weight weenies can get away with them every few spokes and have much the same visual impact as sticking a straw on every spoke.

I'm not sold on the need to put them on spokes on both sides of a wheel, there's nothing in the middle to stop them being visible from either side if just put on one side.

To whoever mentioned the Brompton, I have the 3M straws on my Birdy too, I've just cut them down a bit, for personal preference, the full length ones fit on an 18" wheel.


----------



## MrJamie (24 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> stick to daytime and you are fine. By the letter of the law you need them between sunset & sunrise, but as mentioned above you are going to be exceptionally unlucky if you get pulled over for it, though in the event of 'you' causing an accident, it could be a different matter.


 Interesting point about blame being placed, as a lot of bikes are probably technically illegal at night with clipless pedals or missing reflectors - mine is despite plenty of lighting and reflectives


----------



## sidevalve (24 Feb 2013)

IMHO the only LEGAL requirement is the red rear reflector [as with cars trucks and m/cycles]. Lights being a requirement after dark only [again as with some motor vehicles].
Each to his own however, I usually fit a wheel reflector opposite to the valve as a sort of wheel balancing weight. Wether it works [or makes a scrap of difference] I don't know but as it serves a purpose anyway I rekon it can't do any harm.


----------



## Radchenister (24 Feb 2013)

Won't be using spoke reflectors, no offence folks but they look like they belong on a 70's hippy clown's bike. 

I have relector bits built into shoes and clothing, how does that stand legally (they're not orange though)?


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2013)

They've never done me any harm.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I have relector bits built into shoes and clothing, how does that stand legally (they're not orange though)?


Does anyone know the emergency 'phone number for the style police?


----------



## Radchenister (24 Feb 2013)

Allienate self from practical types - tick.
Irritate the safety conscious - tick.
Rile the Rapha wearers (do they cycle at night when no-one can see their kit unless off to the Cafe?) - tick. 
Who to stereotype and annoy next?


----------



## 2Loose (24 Feb 2013)

I have the 3m spoke reflectors on the front wheel of the commuter, along with M+ reflective sidewalls. 
I think it makes sense for nosing out of junctions or from between cars when the main lights can't seen to well from the side - they work very well indeed.


----------



## oilyormo (24 Feb 2013)

I removed them from my bike because at high speed (downhill 25+mph) they were causing a wheel wobble that was felt through the handle bars.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2013)

oilyormo said:


> I removed them from my bike because at high speed (downhill 25+mph) they were causing a wheel wobble that was felt through the handle bars.


Do you mean the 3M spoke reflectors or the ones that the bike was sold with? The 3Ms weigh so little I've never noticed any effect at all.


----------



## oilyormo (25 Feb 2013)

i meant the ones that came with the bike, yes. I replaced them with the 3m ones which are far better.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I find the 3M spoke reflectors are much more obvious and attract drivers attention much better than those yellow orrible things that tend to break & migrate... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aero-Sport®-ReflectaClipTM-Scotchlite-Reflective/dp/B002QA7M8A/ref=sr_1_7?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1361635807&sr=1-7 decathlon do some as well but they don't seem to work as well muddy as these ones do and these meet German road regs - useful if cycling through Germany...


 Do you know of any alternative vendor for these, other than Amazon UK? I just tried to order these spoke reflectors using your URL above, and got an error saying I'd picked an invalid delivery destinatiion . Apparently they won't deliver to Australia.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2013)

My understanding is reflective sidewalls are deemed to be the equivalent of wheel reflectors from a regulations point of view.

Thus if you have one, you don't need the other.


----------



## Asa Post (25 Feb 2013)

victor said:


> Do you know of any alternative vendor for these, other than Amazon UK? I just tried to order these spoke reflectors using your URL above, and got an error saying I'd picked an invalid delivery destinatiion . Apparently they won't deliver to Australia.


 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1610/a11479/3m-scotchlite-spoke-reflectors-75-pieces.html

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/3m-spoke-reflectors-sekuclip-compact/aid:547456

The shipping costs are quite large  , but you may be used to that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2013)

victor said:


> Do you know of any alternative vendor for these, other than Amazon UK? I just tried to order these spoke reflectors using your URL above, and got an error saying I'd picked an invalid delivery destinatiion . Apparently they won't deliver to Australia.


SJSC also do some similar ones. http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/m-wave-3m-scotchlite-spoke-reflector-prod23743/ but only in packs of 18... I know they will deliver to Australia, don't know the costs.


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Feb 2013)

I do like the 3M Spoke reflectors, I am considering taking the standard orange reflectors off my new bike because they look a bit daft on an all grey/black bike.
I did find some LED spokey-dokeys a while back, but I think that's going a bit far


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2013)

victor said:


> Do you know of any alternative vendor for these, other than Amazon UK? I just tried to order these spoke reflectors using your URL above, and got an error saying I'd picked an invalid delivery destinatiion . Apparently they won't deliver to Australia.


*THESE *seem to be an Aussie eBay supplier. Still have to pay $15 shipping though


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> SJSC also do some similar ones. http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/m-wave-3m-scotchlite-spoke-reflector-prod23743/ but only in packs of 18... I know they will deliver to Australia, don't know the costs.


Thanks . I just ordered from SJSC - 2 packs of 18 cost me £17 including the postage and excluding VAT. The 2 vendors Asa Post mentioned are more expensive, don't exclude VAT, and the postage is way too much, about double what SJSC just charged me. I'm used to ordering from CRC or Wiggle, where postage is small, or even nothing for large enough orders.

By the way: £17 is about $25 Australian, as our currency is very healthy the last few years .


----------

